# DDR2 vs DDR 400



## skeps1s (May 28, 2008)

I have the option of getting a new mobo/vid card free but it has DDR 400 ram over my current DDR2 (I think that's what I got) I'm more that willing to buy the new ram because with the new vid car is vastly superior to the one i have now. So my question is, what are the differences between the 2 ram types and is ddr 400 ram any good in comparison?


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

DDR ram is slower, far more expensive, and all-around worse than DDR2, and is a legacy standard that is quickly being phased out by chip manufacturers. 

Is this new video card compatible with your current motherboard? If so, why not just use it and set the motherboard up for non-gaming applications?


----------



## skeps1s (May 28, 2008)

No, my old mobo only has pci and agp and this new vid card is pci-e and is about twice as good as my old vid card. I also wish for it to be set for gaming applications because with that will come the ability to watch high resolution videos that otherwise currently lag on my pc. I'm also not so much worried about prices.


----------



## V0lt (Sep 14, 2002)

What video card is there in the motherboard you just got? There's 99% chance that you will be able to purchase a better video card for your current motherboard for less than it would cost to put 2GB of ram in the outdated, AGP motherboard. PCI-express is just a faster and cheaper standard. It has already completely eclipsed AGP in almost every market segment.


----------



## skeps1s (May 28, 2008)

The mobo i just got is the PCI-e one that takes ddr 400, my old mobo is agp with ddr2. So if i was to buy a new vid card it would be for the egp not pci-e. sorry if you were confused.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Do you have Brands and models of your motherboards and the model of the video card
so we can be sure of what we are looking into.


----------



## skeps1s (May 28, 2008)

sorry dont have any of that, all i know is the new stuff is atleast 4 years newer than my old stuff. the mobo and vid card dont have there original boxes because the person im getting them from threw them away. and my old stuff.. i have no idea lol. Im not very computer smart when it comes to hardware.

Besides i dont want you to compare my mobo and vid card, i just want to know how superior ddr2 is to ddr 400.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Depends on the rest of the set up how much performance increase/decrease you will see.


----------



## skeps1s (May 28, 2008)

Alright well aslong as its still possible to get an increase in performance with ddr 400 then overall it can't be too far behind, thanks for all the help guys I appreciate it.


----------

